# Cable modem acting strange?



## FearSWE (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello, 

I have had this problem for some time, but now I have had enough and will try my luck here to see if anyone here is able to locate the problem. The thing which is wrong with the modem is that the latency and jitter are too high. When I am playing everyone is always complaining about my lag. 

http://www.pingtest.net/result/52513595.png
(Notice that this is the nearest server, tried more with worse results)

There you can see my best result, during night when there is not much traffic.
I have checked all cables and everything is fine. I also checked the values on the modem and the brand and this is what I found;
Brand: Webstar EPC 2100
Router: Netgear WNDR 3700
Current speeds; 10/10
Values from the modem: 
Downstream Channel
The data shown in the table below provides information about the signal coming from the network to your cable modem.

Downstream Status

Operational
Channel ID

1
Downstream Frequency

346000000 Hz
Modulation

256QAM
Bit Rate

4000000 bits/sec
Power Level

5.2 dBmV
Signal to Noise Ratio

40.5 dB
_______________________________________________

Upstream Channel
The data shown in the table below provides information about the signal being transmitted to the network from your cable modem.

Upstream Status

Operational
Channel ID

1
Upstream Frequency

35000000 Hz
Modulation

16QAM
Bit Rate

1000000 bits/sec
Power Level

42.5 dBmV


Anyone who has experience with this and is able to help?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you tried testing connected directly to the modem.

Signal levels from the modem log are within normal operating range.


----------



## FearSWE (Dec 14, 2011)

makinu1der2 said:


> Have you tried testing connected directly to the modem.
> 
> Signal levels from the modem log are within normal operating range.


Yes I have tried. The problem seems to occur during weekends. But late at night it is not that bad. Is that because of big amounts of traffic?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Can you view and post the logs from the cable modem diagnostics?


----------



## FearSWE (Dec 14, 2011)

makinu1der2 said:


> Can you view and post the logs from the cable modem diagnostics?


Here it is;


Time Level Description
Tue Jan 12 23:22:11 2021 Warning (5) DHCP REBIND WARNING - Field invalid in response 
Tue Jan 12 17:58:24 2021 Error (4) Configuration File CVC Validation Failure 
Tue Jan 12 17:58:24 2021 Notice (6) TLV-11 - unrecognized OID 
Time Not Established Critical (3) DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response. 
Wed Jan 06 20:58:52 2021 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Wed Jan 06 20:58:35 2021 Critical (3) SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC f... 
Wed Jan 06 20:58:45 2021 Critical (3) SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/Q... 
Wed Jan 06 20:58:34 2021 Critical (3) Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un... 
Wed Jan 06 20:58:02 2021 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Time Not Established Critical (3) DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response. 
Wed Jan 06 12:53:21 2021 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out 
Wed Jan 06 12:51:33 2021 Critical (3) Init RANGING Critical Ranging Request Retries exhausted 
Wed Jan 06 12:51:33 2021 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out 
Wed Jan 06 12:50:04 2021 Critical (3) Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un... 
Wed Jan 06 12:49:32 2021 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Wed Jan 06 12:49:11 2021 Critical (3) SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to receive MAC S... 
Wed Jan 06 11:47:31 2021 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Wed Jan 06 10:31:26 2021 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Wed Jan 06 10:30:37 2021 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Time Not Established Critical (3) DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response. 
Wed Jan 06 09:55:10 2021 Critical (3) Unicast Ranging Received Abort Response - Re- initializing MAC 
Wed Jan 06 09:53:38 2021 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Tue Jan 05 19:46:01 2021 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Tue Jan 05 18:37:29 2021 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Tue Jan 05 18:27:31 2021 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Tue Jan 05 18:21:22 2021 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Tue Jan 05 18:09:41 2021 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Time Not Established Critical (3) DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response. 
Time Not Established Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out 
Tue Jan 05 17:44:48 2021 Critical (3) Unicast Ranging Received Abort Response - Re- initializing MAC 
Tue Jan 05 17:44:40 2021 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out 
Tue Jan 05 17:43:25 2021 Critical (3) Unicast Ranging Received Abort Response - Re- initializing MAC


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

From the event log looks like you have an intermittent problem with the modem or the signal.

Contact the ISP to have them send a technician. They should be able to determine the problem or swap the modem if necessary.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Your SNR is crap, get a tech out to check the lines.


----------

